# Neue Reittiere in cataclysm



## Sandyboy (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen , habe mich gerade gefragt, wass eigentlich die neuen mounts von cataclysm sind? hab schon einiges von einem schredder den dan die goblins als kampfmount benutzen können usw . Aber von den Worgen habe ich bisher nichts gehört .... fals ihr wass wisst oder sogar schon bilder von den mounts habt wärs cool wen ihr die mal reinhaut


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG . Sandyboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS. entschuldige mich im vorhinein für die rechtschreibfehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 >.<


----------



## Crush351 (28. Januar 2010)

Glaube die Worgen bekommen eine Art von Stachelschwein...oder eine Mutation davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ingame_wow (28. Januar 2010)

Ich denk ma Worgen bekommen solche untoten Pferde wie bei untoten (oder so was ähnliches) und die Goblins halt so was ähnliches wie die Roboschreiter.


----------



## TheDoggy (28. Januar 2010)

Worgenmountsketch, von Blizzcon afaik




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ah! Und Goblinsketch:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (28. Januar 2010)

Wächst dem "Schwein" ein Baumstamm aus dem Maul? Sieht irgendwie seltsam aus, aber schon fast wieder interessant.
Bin gespannt.

MfG Nex


----------



## Versace83 (28. Januar 2010)

herrlich... wenn ich die Bilder sehe bekomme ich lust auf cataclysm. Freu mich schon darauf, wenn ich dann mit meinen UD Chars dort genug Ruf habe um diese Quads zu fahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur das Ruf farmen wird wohl mühsam werden... weiß noch wie ich mit meinem Krieger Ruf für TB gefarmt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (28. Januar 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> herrlich... wenn ich die Bilder sehe bekomme ich lust auf cataclysm. Freu mich schon darauf, wenn ich dann mit meinen UD Chars dort genug Ruf habe um diese Quads zu fahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






ähm aber die mounts gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder???
Sind doch nur Erfindungen von verschiedenen Spielern.



Also ich denke es kommt so eine Art Schredder für die Gobos und vielleicht können die Worge ja von sich aus auf allen Vieren schneller laufen.


----------



## wildrazor09 (28. Januar 2010)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> ähm aber die mounts gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder???
> Sind doch nur Erfindungen von verschiedenen Spielern.
> 
> 
> ...



DIe Worgen werden MOunts bekomen ( währe asi wenn net, denn die sollen ja auch erfolge bekommen wo man z.B. 50 reittiere haben muss).

Goblins werden halt so ein Cart bekommen.


----------



## Maror der Superschami (28. Januar 2010)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> ähm aber die mounts gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder???
> Sind doch nur Erfindungen von verschiedenen Spielern.
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Bilder wurden auf der BlizzCon gezeigt


----------



## Balord (28. Januar 2010)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> ähm aber die mounts gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder???
> Sind doch nur Erfindungen von verschiedenen Spielern.
> 
> 
> ...



Die Mounts sind keine Erfindung von Spielern, sondern wurden so auf der Blizzcon vorgestellt. Die sind glaub ich auch auf der offiziellen Homepage zu Cataclysm zu sehn.


----------



## numisel (28. Januar 2010)

Das sind Zeichnungen von Blizzard, die bei der Gamescon veröffentlicht wurden. DAS werden die Mounts der Goblins und Worgen werden.

Was sonst noch kommen wird, weiss ich nicht wirklich...
Aber ich könntem ir sowas wie ne kleine Version der Katzen in Uldum vorstellen, und auf jedenfall Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (28. Januar 2010)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> ähm aber die mounts gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder???
> Sind doch nur Erfindungen von verschiedenen Spielern.


Diese Mounts sind Skizzen von der Blizzcon 09.
Ich find nur grad die entscprechenden News/Videos nimmer. >>"


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (28. Januar 2010)

was für kranke mounts die worgen bekommen....blizz lässt mal wieder die sau raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (28. Januar 2010)

numisel schrieb:


> Das sind Zeichnungen von Blizzard, die bei der Gamescon veröffentlicht wurden. DAS werden die Mounts der Goblins und Worgen werden.
> 
> Was sonst noch kommen wird, weiss ich nicht wirklich...
> Aber ich könntem ir sowas wie ne kleine Version der Katzen in Uldum vorstellen, und auf jedenfall Drachen
> ...



Naja, Drachen denke ich nicht, auf jeden Fall wirds aber nette Reittier geben.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kleinkind01 (28. Januar 2010)

hmmm okay...dann hab ich des falsch verstanden^^

Aber so ein Cart ist ja auch was tolles. *will haben*
Mal schauen ob dann ein kleiner Gobo hochgezogen wird.


----------



## Sèv! (28. Januar 2010)

Vote 4 Deathwing als Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palduron (28. Januar 2010)

eine frage nebenbei, kommen auch neue flugmounts raus?


----------



## Frostwyrmer (28. Januar 2010)

omfg, die Worgen mounts sehn ja crazy aus! Da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem alten Kodo Tierchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was wohl interessanter wäre: wie siehts denn mit Flugmounts aus? Die normalen mounts werden ja mit cata immer uninteressanter, da man in der alten welt ja nun auch mit Flugmounts rumfliegen kann.
Hat da jemand irgendwelche infos drüber?


----------



## rocksor (28. Januar 2010)

naja mal abwarten... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bin der überzeugung sie werden beide stylisch


----------



## Abell (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin für Reitwölfe für Worge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (29. Januar 2010)

Frag mich wie das mount bei den worgs in der geschichte passt, waren ja menschen und hatten au pferde und plötzlich finden sie so komische dämonenschweine oder was? ah ne die gab es immer in gilneas in eine ecke ....-.-


----------



## Xerodes (29. Januar 2010)

Abell schrieb:


> Ich bin für Reitwölfe für Worge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Diw Orcs haben schon Wölfe. Halte es für unwahrscheinlich das Worgen auch welche bekommen.

Die Idee mit den "mutierten Wildschweinen" find ich gut. Sieht auch auf der Skizze toll und interessant aus.
Ich hoffe doch, das Ingis wieder ein neues Rezept fürn ein Mount bekommen! (evtl. ein Flugzeug, wie sie in Tausend Winter geplant waren, oder so ein Goblin-auto)


----------



## Kjarrigan (29. Januar 2010)

Xerodes schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch, das Ingis wieder ein neues Rezept fürn ein Mount bekommen! (evtl. ein Flugzeug, wie sie in Tausend Winter geplant waren, oder so ein Goblin-auto)




Können die Ingis sich nicht schon längst ein 150% und ein 280% (Turbogetriebene Flugmaschine o.s.ä.) mount bauen? 

Ok, so ein Goblin-Go-kart oder so wär schon nice, aber der chopper ist doch auch ganz ok.

MfG


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Abell schrieb:


> Ich bin für Reitwölfe für Worge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Spiel Horde wenn du Wölfe reiten willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Worgen bekommen wohl eher die Schweine der Hölle!


----------



## Tweetycat280 (29. Januar 2010)

Warum bekomm ich bei den Goblin so ne Musik in den Kopf

badada da Batman 

aber ein wolf auf ne Sau ne die hätten es dort so wie bei den Tauren früher machen können

Immerhin sind die Worgs bei der Alliquest in den Grizzlyhügeln auch recht fix


----------



## Vultrex (29. Januar 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> herrlich... wenn ich die Bilder sehe bekomme ich lust auf cataclysm. Freu mich schon darauf, wenn ich dann mit meinen UD Chars dort genug Ruf habe um diese Quads zu fahren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es gab hier schon ein Video auf Buffed, dass nur die Goblins dieses Mount erhalten können. Es ist sozusagen ein Rassenmount wie beim Pala das Schlachtroß.
Daher wird das wohl nix mit dem Ruf farmen.




Tweetycat280 schrieb:


> Warum bekomm ich bei den Goblin so ne Musik in den Kopf
> 
> badada da Batman
> 
> ...



Ich will mal Besserwisser spielen.
Es heißt nanananana BATMAN.
Es kommt aus den Comics.


greetz Vultrex


----------



## 44IsoO (29. Januar 2010)

Na, wenn das Goblin-Mount mal nicht GANZ ARG aus Brütal Legend geklaut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drop-Dead (29. Januar 2010)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> ähm aber die mounts gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder???
> Sind doch nur Erfindungen von verschiedenen Spielern.
> 
> 
> ...



das sind die offiziellen artworks von blizzard


----------



## Drop-Dead (29. Januar 2010)

44IsoO schrieb:


> Na, wenn das Goblin-Mount mal nicht GANZ ARG aus Brütal Legend geklaut ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wow brütal legends hat hot-rods erfunden? :O

und btw gabs das artwork schon vor dem release von brütal legends


----------



## T3rm1n4tor (29. Januar 2010)

Also ich denke die Goblins werden Motorräder oder so etwas in der Art bekommen.
Worgen denke ich werden entweder *keine Reit*_-_Tiere bekommen denn sie können ja Wölfe werden. Oder sie bekommen einen Retwolf, wie die Orks.


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> Also ich denke die Goblins werden Motorräder oder so etwas in der Art bekommen.
> Worgen denke ich werden entweder *keine Reit*_-_Tiere bekommen denn sie können ja Wölfe werden. Oder sie bekommen einen Retwolf, wie die Orks.


Siehe dazu die erste Seite, es ist schon weitgehend bekannt, wie die Mounts aussehen werden, da Skizzen auf der Blizzcon vorgestellt wurde.


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (29. Januar 2010)

Oh Mann... so ein Worgen mit Reitferkel hat schon was ^^. 
Und wenn man bedenkt, wie individuel und einzigartig ein Worgen oder Goblin nach dem Erscheinen von Cataclysm sein wird... Wahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kizna (29. Januar 2010)

Um zu den Flugmounts zurück zu kommen. Denke es könnte als Bossdrop oder Achivment Belohnung eine von den fliegenden Nagaschlangen geben. Landmounts wurde bereits angekündigt bzw. eigentlich weniger Landmounts als Wassermounts. Darf ja nicht vergessen werden, dass die Unterwassergegend einen großen Teil spielen soll. Ansonsten wohl ein parr Drachen XY, irgendwas wird denen schon einfallen.


----------



## Valumard (29. Januar 2010)

ohh ha... ich seh schon die kart rennen in orgrimmar oder vllt ma auf der illusionenrennbahn(oder wie die heißt) XD.
und zu dem worgen teil...naja sieht schon sehr freaky aus^^ wie das teil wohl frisst Oo...


----------



## Kezpa (29. Januar 2010)

Kleinkind01 schrieb:


> ähm aber die mounts gibt es doch nicht wirklich oder???
> Sind doch nur Erfindungen von verschiedenen Spielern.
> 
> 
> ...




ja toll von sich aus ? es gibt aber von jeder fraktion reitmounts die auch andere fraktionen erwerben können mit genügend ruf...willst als mensch zu den worgen gehen und sagen :" Hi, ich bräucht ma 4 beine damit ich schneller laufen kann"


----------



## Hasal (29. Januar 2010)

So ein Eber als Mount hat doch eigentlich noch gefehlt oder? Freu mich schon auf nen Worgen der auf seinem Eber reitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt wird Eber sogar so nice, dass ich mir das mit meinen anderen Chars erfarme. 

Achja, wegen Ruf farmen: es ist nicht unwahrscheinlich, dass es die neuen Mounts dann auch als schwarze PvP-Mounts geben wird, wie bei Elekks und Falkenschreitern zumindest verspätet auch.

MfG.


----------



## Sandyboy (29. Januar 2010)

Lol die mounts von den goblins sind ja geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde mir trotzdem en worgen machen weil ich habe mal etwas von einer gepanzerten fledermaus als flugmount gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
aber die goblins intressieren mich schon irgendwie.....wass haben die wohl für ein flugmount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
denke ne rakete oder en kampfjet


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG.Sandyboy
PS: neue frage kann man wen cataclysm drausen ist auch seinen 80er in einen worgen umwandeln ? (man kann ja zb. mensch in einen nachtelfen verwandeln )


                                              	THX euch ®


----------



## Octazooka (29. Januar 2010)

Auch toll fände ich ja mal volksspezifische Flugmounts. Eine Reihe von Ideen:

Draenei - Netherschlangen (ähnlich wie die Mobs vorm Nexus)
Nachtelfen - Hyppogryphen
Orcs - Windreiter
Untote - Fledermäuse
Blutelfen - Drachenfalken oder Manawyrmlinge
Gnome - Flugmaschinen


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Octazooka schrieb:


> Auch toll fände ich ja mal volksspezifische Flugmounts. Eine Reihe von Ideen:
> 
> Draenei - Netherschlangen (ähnlich wie die Mobs vorm Nexus)
> Nachtelfen - Hyppogryphen *Gibts schon einfach so*
> ...



Ich hab irgendwann was von Klassenspezifischen Flugmounts gehört, so wie DKs zB ihren Skelettgreif haben, aber kP obs nur Gerücht war.


----------



## CookiesDisteltee (29. Januar 2010)

SrpskiMacak schrieb:


> Frag mich wie das mount bei den worgs in der geschichte passt, waren ja menschen und hatten au pferde und plötzlich finden sie so komische dämonenschweine oder was? ah ne die gab es immer in gilneas in eine ecke ....-.-



erkennst du die verblüffende ähnlichkeit zwischen den worgen-wildschweinen und den pferden net ?! 

also wirklich. ganz einfach, 4 beine und 1 kopf das muss ein pferd sein, auch wenn es etwas mutiert ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ne jetz mal ohne witz, wie pferde sehn die echt net aus.
vl warn pferde ausverkauft und sie sind in den saustall gegangen um ham sich da die schweine geholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer weiß...


MFG


----------



## Firechaos (29. Januar 2010)

Naja ich wette es wird auch so fliegende Pferde geben^^SO eins wie das,dass bei Arthas droppt.(Nur 25ger hero) Die Viecher sehen voll asi aus und für die Horde gibts dann keine Ahnung was xD


----------



## TheDoggy (29. Januar 2010)

Fliegende Worgs, yeehaaa! xDD
naja, ich denke, Invincible wird ziemlich einzigartig bleiben, aber so nen gayes Pegasus-Vieh könnt ich mir richtig für die Allianz vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (30. Januar 2010)

Sandyboy schrieb:


> PS: neue frage kann man wen cataclysm drausen ist auch seinen 80er in einen worgen umwandeln ? (man kann ja zb. mensch in einen nachtelfen verwandeln )


Höchstwahrscheinlich nicht bevor die ersten 85er Worgen erlevelt wurden. Zwecks Server-First-Erfolge .... 

MfG Nex


----------



## wildrazor09 (30. Januar 2010)

44IsoO schrieb:


> Na, wenn das Goblin-Mount mal nicht GANZ ARG aus Brütal Legend geklaut ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kumal hier hat alle Blizzard geklaut die üösen http://images.google.com/images?rlz=1C1SKPC_en___DE346&sourceid=chrome&q=carts&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## Kalikas (30. Januar 2010)

wie gesagt die beiden Rassen 1 und dann nen Drachenartiges Flugtier wo es dann 1 Modell gibt und 20 Farben dann.


----------



## Röhrrich (30. Januar 2010)

naja wenn sie so auf der Blizzcom vorgestellt wurden dann kann man das als concept mount sehen. Wie wir alle wissen sehen die final versionen dann meist sehr entschärft u unscheinbar aus u so wird es dann auch in cata passieren vor allem das goblincar wird so nie kommen wie auf den bildern zu sehen. Ihr werdet euch umguggen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (30. Januar 2010)

Octazooka schrieb:


> Auch toll fände ich ja mal volksspezifische Flugmounts. Eine Reihe von Ideen:
> 
> Draenei - Netherschlangen (ähnlich wie die Mobs vorm Nexus)
> Nachtelfen - Hyppogryphen
> ...



Warum sollten Untote Fledermäuse bekommen? Die haben doch ihre
Gargoyles.. Die Trolle haben doch in Warcraft 3 ihre Fledermäuse (bats).

Wäre aber mal schön zu wissen, was dann eigentlich die Tauren benutzen
sollen.. so richtig Flugeinheiten haben die ja nicht. Wie wäre es mit dem
Geister-[font="arial,helvetica"][size="-1"][font="arial,helvetica"][size="-1"]Wyverns? ^^[/size][/font][/size][/font][font="arial,helvetica"][size="-1"][font="arial,helvetica"][size="-1"][/size][/font][/size][/font]


----------



## Takvoriana (24. Mai 2010)

Man munkelt, das einige Blizzardmitarbeiter schon fleissig Betatester für die neuen Mounts suchen :-)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BobaBasti (24. Mai 2010)

Gibt es da nicht schon sone Zeichnungen von Dodos und sonen Gürteltieren?
Die sahen eig. ganz cool aus.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gibbes (24. Mai 2010)

Valumard schrieb:


> ohh ha... ich seh schon die kart rennen in orgrimmar oder vllt ma auf der illusionenrennbahn(oder wie die heißt) XD.



daraus wird dann leider nichts werden, denn die Rennbahn wird komplett unter Wasser stehen... zumindest laut aktuellen Screens


----------



## PumPam (24. Mai 2010)

worgen bekommen ne hundeleine  klassenboni damit können sie einen freund hintersich herschleppen + 100%^^


----------



## Firechaos (24. Mai 2010)

T3rm1n4tor schrieb:


> Also ich denke die Goblins werden Motorräder oder so etwas in der Art bekommen.
> Worgen denke ich werden entweder *keine Reit*_-_Tiere bekommen denn sie können ja Wölfe werden. Oder sie bekommen einen Retwolf, wie die Orks.




Sie bekommen doch Reittiere.Nur weil sie sich immer wieder von Mensch zu Worgen verwandeln können heißt das nicht das sie keine bekommen.Die Tauren hatten doch beim Start von WoW Classic keine Mounts.Das gefiel aber niemanden und wurde deswegen rausgenommen.Und der Reitwolf wirds auch nicht sein.


----------



## wildrazor09 (24. Mai 2010)

Es wird ein Seepferdchen Mount kommen und ein Kamel wow-zone hilft.


----------



## Flachtyp (24. Mai 2010)

Ja, auf die Wassermounts bin ich echt gespannt ^^.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (24. Mai 2010)

Octazooka schrieb:


> Auch toll fände ich ja mal volksspezifische Flugmounts. Eine Reihe von Ideen:
> 
> Draenei - Netherschlangen (ähnlich wie die Mobs vorm Nexus)
> Nachtelfen - Hyppogryphen
> ...




Hyppogryphen kann man schon kaufen in den Zangamarschen
Flugmaschinen können Ingis bauen
Windreiter gibts auch 

Daher nein sowas wird eh nicht kommen.


Zum Thema
Das Worgenmount errinnert mich an einen alten Film da gehts um so ein Vieh (sieht verdammt ähnlich zu dem Worgenmount aus) das Leute abschlachtet (Film spielt in Frankreich)
Falls wer den Namen kennt biete Pm schreiben :O


----------



## Yveri1985 (24. Mai 2010)

du meinst pakt der wölfe ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trailer zum film

MyVideoLink


----------



## gradof (24. Mai 2010)

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue bekomm ich wieder richtig lust auf WoW ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (24. Mai 2010)

Die erste Rasse, die  auch schon mal keine Reittiere erhalten sollten, waren die Tauren!

In der Beta vom Grundspiel gab es noch den Spell "Plain Running" mit dem die Tauren so schnell laufen konnten wie Mounts.

Das ganze wurde abgeschafft weil sich Spieler beschwert hatten, da sie auch Mounts wollten. Darauf hin kamen die Kodos.
Bei diesem Hintergrund und den Erfolgen für Reittieren ist es müßig zu spekulieren, ob Worgen keine Reittiere erhalten werden:
DAS wird nicht passieren! Die Worgen bekommen auf jeden Fall Reittiere!


----------



## Obsurd (24. Mai 2010)

Worgen bekommen eine art Schwein ^^


----------



## Eyatrian (24. Mai 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Worgen bekommen eine art Schwein ^^



genau


----------



## LoLTroll (24. Mai 2010)

@ Obsurd & Eyatrian:

Danke für etwas, das schon auf Seite 1 im Grunde geklärt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (24. Mai 2010)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Die erste Rasse, die auch schon mal keine Reittiere erhalten sollten, waren die Tauren!
> 
> In der Beta vom Grundspiel gab es noch den Spell "Plain Running" mit dem die Tauren so schnell laufen konnten wie Mounts.
> 
> Das ganze wurde abgeschafft weil sich Spieler beschwert hatten, da sie auch Mounts wollten. Darauf hin kamen die Kodos.



Sie bekamen Kodos weniger wegen den Beschwerden das die Spieler auch Mounts haben wollten, sondern weil die fähigkeit im pvp ein ziemlicher Vorteil war.
Aber hast recht den Fehler wird Blizz kein Zweites mal machen, warum auch?


----------



## altermeinnameistvergeben (24. Mai 2010)

gradof schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue bekomm ich wieder richtig lust auf WoW ^^



Nur wegen den paar Bildern bekommst du Lust auf WoW? 
Das lass ich mal so stehen.


----------



## LoLTroll (24. Mai 2010)

altermeinnameistvergeben schrieb:


> Sie bekamen Kodos weniger wegen den Beschwerden das die Spieler auch Mounts haben wollten, sondern weil die fähigkeit im pvp ein ziemlicher Vorteil war.
> Aber hast recht den Fehler wird Blizz kein Zweites mal machen, warum auch?



Ich hab die Beta seiner zeit gespielt. Der Spell funktionierte genau wie die Item- Mounts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (man musste 3 sec stehen bleiben)
Daher sehe ich jetzt den Vorteil nicht :x


----------

